# Best Form of Potassium



## TG508 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi, I am hoping that someone might be able to recommend a potassium product that is safe. I don't know much about supplementing my lawn with potassium, but I know I need it based on the soil tests from last fall. I live in MA. Since different areas of my lawn need varying amounts I am looking for something that is just potassium so I can apply accordingly. I just want to make sure I can use it without worrying about my dog or kids playing in the yard. The caveat here is that my lawn is +10,000sf so I'm looking for an economical way of applying it (pelletized or soluble is fine). If anyone has any products they recommend that would be hugely helpful.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Potassium Sulphate Liquid

Foliar Application - 120ml to 2ltr of water

Sulphate of Potash

GRANULAR - How much to use: Apply at the rate of 10g per square metre.

SOLUBLE APPLICATION: Dissolve 20g in 8 Litres of water. Stir the contents until the product is dissolved completely. Apply this to the soil surrounding the root system and spray liberally over the foliage. Reapply once a week over 3 weeks. Note: if applying on foliage it is recommended not to apply if temperature is above 30 degrees.

This is at at N P K of 0-0-41


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Are you anywhere near Wareham? Progressive Grower has a 50lb bag of 0-0-50 granular sulphate of potash (SOP) for $27.50.

Some spray potash, some drop granular with a spreader, but not sure if either is "best".


----------

